# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: vor dem Studium >  Wieso hab ich es mir angetan?

## Goldie

Hallo liebe Mitleidende, 
bin im letzten Semester und muss leider ein absolut niederschmetterndes Fazit ziehen.Das Studium hat mir den letzten Nerv, zwei Beziehungen und mein gesammtes Gespartes geraubt.
Ich kann zwar nicht beurteilen, ob mir der Job ausserhalb der Klinik gefallen wird, aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich diese versifften, nur meckernden patienten echt satt.Leider ein sptes Einsehen,....
Wrde gerne von euch wissen:wer von den fertigen/klinikern wrde dieses sch... studium nochmal machen????

----------


## DrSkywalker

> Hallo liebe Mitleidende, 
> bin im letzten Semester und muss leider ein absolut niederschmetterndes Fazit ziehen.Das Studium hat mir den letzten Nerv, zwei Beziehungen und mein gesammtes Gespartes geraubt.
> Ich kann zwar nicht beurteilen, ob mir der Job ausserhalb der Klinik gefallen wird, aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich diese versifften, nur meckernden patienten echt satt.Leider ein sptes Einsehen,....
> Wrde gerne von euch wissen:wer von den fertigen/klinikern wrde dieses sch... studium nochmal machen????


Nimm bitte das versifft zurck, das muss nicht sein und ist verachtend den Patienten gegenber!

edit: Sorry, habe nicht gesehen, dass es sich um`s Zahniforum handelt. Fr einen Humani wre die Aussage untragbar, von Zahnis habe ich das schon fters gehrt (edit: sie betrifft dieses Problem wohl eher, da sie in sehr engen krperl.  Kontakt mit ihrem Patienten kommen), ob es zutrifft kann ich nicht beurteilen....auf jeden Fall ist es nicht sehr nett!

----------


## Tombow

> Nimm bitte das versifft zurck, das muss nicht sein und ist verachtend den Patienten gegenber!


Jetzt komm von deinem hohen Ro, bobby. Hast kein Semester zu Ende studiert, noch kaum "frische" Krankenhausluft geschnuppert und erlaubst dir, so von anderen zu urteilen. Sorry, manche Patienten sind einfach versifft, es ist ekelhaft und es ist zum kotzen und es fhrt kein Weg daran vorbei. Jemandem, der diese Erfahrung schon gemacht hat, exakt diese Erfahrung anzulasten ist nicht nur vermessen, sondern auch arrogant. 




> edit: Sorry, habe nicht gesehen, dass es sich um`s Zahniforum handelt. Fr einen Humani wre die Aussage untragbar


Sag' mal, geht's noch? Kennt deine Arroganz irgendwelche Grenzen? In einem Satz stempelst du die Zahnis als minderwertige Spezies ab. Danke, als Ex-Zahni, der auch in diesem Studium mit Patienten gearbeitet hat, wei ich das sehr gut zu schtzen.

----------


## DrSkywalker

> Jetzt komm von deinem hohen Ro, bobby. Hast kein Semester zu Ende studiert, noch kaum "frische" Krankenhausluft geschnuppert und erlaubst dir, so von anderen zu urteilen. Sorry, manche Patienten sind einfach versifft, es ist ekelhaft und es ist zum kotzen und es fhrt kein Weg daran vorbei. Jemandem, der diese Erfahrung schon gemacht hat, exakt diese Erfahrung anzulasten ist nicht nur vermessen, sondern auch arrogant.


Hattest wohl heute einen schlechten Tag, wie? Klar, ich war bisher nur kurz im Krankenhaus, aber eines kann ich dir versichern: Ich mag "meine" Patienten. Die meisten sehr, einige nicht so sehr. Was ich aber nicht tue ist, sie durch Adjektive wie "versifft" zu beleidigen. Das kann man auch netter ausdrcken! 





> Sag' mal, geht's noch? Kennt deine Arroganz irgendwelche Grenzen? In einem Satz stempelst du die Zahnis als minderwertige Spezies ab. Danke, als Ex-Zahni, der auch in diesem Studium mit Patienten gearbeitet hat, wei ich das sehr gut zu schtzen.


Mir in irgendeiner Weise in diesem Zusammenhang Arroganz vorzuwerfen ist schlicht absurd und liegt wohl alleine an deinem Assoziationsvermgen. Ich habe mich einzig und alleine auf den unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Berufen bezogen, der u.v.a. darin liegt, dass man als Zahni jedem(!) seiner Patienten die meiste Zeit krperlich sehr nahe kommt und dadurch etwaigen hygienischen Versumnissen eher ausgesetzt ist. 

Prinzipiell darf man aber nie vergessen, dass man es in diesen Berufen mit Menschen zu tun hat. Menschen, die sich wie Menschen verhalten, die wie Menschen behandelt werden sollen und die manchmal auch wie Menschen stinken!

----------


## chillz05

@Goldie

...ich glaube dein Frust liegt wohl gerade eher in der gescheiterten Beziehung, anders kann ich mir dieses sonst vllig aussagelose Frust-Posting nicht erklren...  :Nixweiss: 

@bobbydigital

..fr wen hlst du dich denn?... :Hh?: 

@Tombow

...nicht das erste Mal, dass mir deine Beitrge mal wieder extrem postiv auffallen!   :Top:

----------


## Gersig

> Sorry, manche Patienten sind einfach versifft, es ist ekelhaft und es ist zum kotzen und es fhrt kein Weg daran vorbei. Jemandem, der diese Erfahrung schon gemacht hat, exakt diese Erfahrung anzulasten ist nicht nur vermessen, sondern auch arrogant.


  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## BL4

Macht mal einen lowen, jungs   :Blush:  

Ich denke, bobby ist einfach noch ein wenig sehr idealistisch (nicht falsch verstehen, das bedeutet nicht, dass die anderen es nicht mehr sind), auch er wird irgendwann erkennen, dass es tatschlich patienten gibt, die in der tat etwas "versifft" sind   :Grinnnss!:  , ich wrde ihm keine Bswilligkeit in seinen threads vorwerden. Wenn ich an die erste Zeit denke, die ich im kh war, da habe ich auch so manche schwestern und rzte, die ich jetzt als sehr kompetent ansehe, fr idioten, die sich einen dreck um die patienten scheren, gehalten.

Das thema passt nebenbei gut zur lerneinheit, die wir gerade durchnehmen, "ekel"   :bhh:  

schnen Abend noch!

der bl4   ::-dance:

----------


## Hypnos

Ich berlege ernsthaft, ob ich hier nicht mal ein paar Bilder aus dem Rettungsdienst einstellen sollte, in denen Einsatzorte dargestellt werden, bei denen es mir trotz Sicherheitsstiefeln noch die Zehenngel hochkrempelte...

...in denen die Badewanne als Splbecken fungierte (oder sollte ich schreiben "funghierte"), welche mit einem mehrere cm messenden Pilzrasen berwuchert war...
...in denen die Haustiere aber so wirklich jede Ecke der Wohnung voll geschi.... und vollgepi..... hatten...
...in denen Haustiere ihre Besitzer nach deren Ableben bis zur Unkenntlichkeit skelletierten...
...in denen sich Mllberge bis unter die Decke huften und die Ratten ein warmes Zuhause hatten...
...in denen man aufgrund von Nikotinabusus trotz geffneter Rollden die Hand vor Augen nicht mehr sehen konnte...

...und DANN mchte ich Deine emotionalen Gefhlsregungen fr diese Patienten sehen...die Du ja mehr oder weniger liebst...um Dir dann anerkennungsvoll auf den Rcken klopfen zu drfen mit den Worten: "Willkommen in der Realitt"...


Anbei:
2, 3 Forennutzer hatten ja schon mal mit mir das (vermutlich zweifelhafte) Vergngen, mich bei dem ein oder anderen Einsatz zu begleiten...erfunden ist obiges nicht!

Es grt,

[ein realittsdesillusionierter] Hypnos

----------


## Trojan

Tja, das ist die Kehrseite dieses trotzdem schnen Berufes. 
Krperpflege ist eben nicht jedermanns Sache.
Besonders schn ist es auch, wenn man von (in diesem Fall meist) alkoholisierten Patienten angegriffen wird... Da kennt dann mein Idealismus auch schon mal Grenzen. Anspucken wird auch gerne genommen...
Und Highlights waren auch die Patienten, die mit 3 Wochen bestehenden Rckenschmerzen um 22:00 Uhr abends kamen, nicht mal ein Deo benutzten und mir Schlge angedroht haben, weil sie ne halbe Stunde warten mussten...

----------


## DrSkywalker

> Ich berlege ernsthaft, ob ich hier nicht mal ein paar Bilder aus dem Rettungsdienst einstellen sollte, in denen Einsatzorte dargestellt werden, bei denen es mir trotz Sicherheitsstiefeln noch die Zehenngel hochkrempelte...
> 
> ...in denen die Badewanne als Splbecken fungierte (oder sollte ich schreiben "funghierte"), welche mit einem mehrere cm messenden Pilzrasen berwuchert war...
> ...in denen die Haustiere aber so wirklich jede Ecke der Wohnung voll geschi.... und vollgepi..... hatten...
> ...in denen Haustiere ihre Besitzer nach deren Ableben bis zur Unkenntlichkeit skelletierten...
> ...in denen sich Mllberge bis unter die Decke huften und die Ratten ein warmes Zuhause hatten...
> ...in denen man aufgrund von Nikotinabusus trotz geffneter Rollden die Hand vor Augen nicht mehr sehen konnte...
> 
> ...und DANN mchte ich Deine emotionalen Gefhlsregungen fr diese Patienten sehen...die Du ja mehr oder weniger liebst...um Dir dann anerkennungsvoll auf den Rcken klopfen zu drfen mit den Worten: "Willkommen in der Realitt"...
> ...


Ich habe doch nie behauptet, dass es solche Situationen und Erfahrungen nicht gibt. Trotzdem sind sie wohl eher die Aunahme, oder? und die Bilder...nur her damit, vieleicht tut mir etwas abschreckung gut?! 

Mich stren aber nach wie vorsolche vermeindlich abflligen Bemerkungen ber Patienten. Aber irgendwer hier im Forum hat bei einem hnlichen Thema schon mal erklrt, dass in diesem Berufsfeld ein gewiser Zynismus (oder sogar Fatalismus) wohl ntig ist, um berhaupt bestehen zu knnen. Vielleicht kann ich wirklic nicht so ganz verstehen, was in einem Menschen, der in diesem Berufsfeld arbeitet, vor sich geht. 

Ich frage mich aber ernsthaft, was mit all den sog. idealisten (wie ich offenbar einer bin) geschieht, wenn sie mal eine Weile in diesem Beruf gearbeitet haben. Verliert man seinen Idealismus zwangslufig? Weden auch die sozailsten menschen kalte Verrichter ihrer Ttigkeit? Fr mich wren das sehr trbe Aussichten!

----------


## DrSkywalker

> Tja, das ist die Kehrseite dieses trotzdem schnen Berufes. 
> Krperpflege ist eben nicht jedermanns Sache.
> Besonders schn ist es auch, wenn man von (in diesem Fall meist) alkoholisierten Patienten angegriffen wird... Da kennt dann mein Idealismus auch schon mal Grenzen. Anspucken wird auch gerne genommen...
> Und Highlights waren auch die Patienten, die mit 3 Wochen bestehenden Rckenschmerzen um 22:00 Uhr abends kamen, nicht mal ein Deo benutzten und mir Schlge angedroht haben, weil sie ne halbe Stunde warten mussten...


1. Danke fr das "trotzdem schn"! 
2. Interessante Beispiele! Vielleicht sind meine Omis auf Station wohl einfach viel zu nett und gleichzeitig der Grund fr meine scheinbar doch leicht blauugige Sichtweise....

----------


## Lava

> Verliert man seinen Idealismus zwangslufig? Weden auch die sozailsten menschen kalte Verrichter ihrer Ttigkeit?


Ja und nein. Irgendwann landet man eben in der Realitt und mein Motgefhl kennt auch Grenzen... obwohl ich so ultraharte Flle wie oben von hypnos geschildert noch gar nicht erlebt habe. Aber man muss ja deswegen nicht vollkommen abstumpfen! Was ist so falsch daran, zu unterscheiden? Seine Arbeit muss man immer machen, aber manchmal macht man sie eben lieber als sonst bzw. weniger gern. Ich kenne gengend Beispiele dafr, dass man auch nach 20 oder 30 Jahren Beruf seinen Patienten noch gengend Respekt gegenber bringt.

----------


## Trojan

> 1. Danke fr das "trotzdem schn"! 
> 2. Interessante Beispiele! Vielleicht sind meine Omis auf Station wohl einfach viel zu nett und gleichzeitig der Grund fr meine scheinbar doch leicht blauugige Sichtweise....


Keine Sorge, man kann auch trotz dieser Widrigkeiten als Arzt arbeiten, emotional gesund bleiben und auch noch Spass daran haben- nur wird sich das Verstndnis Deines Berufes mit der Zeit ndern- Du wchst in die Rolle hinein. Und dazu gehrt auch nunmal, nicht jeden Patienten von frh bis spt zu bedauern und ihn "mit nach Hause" zu nehmen. Wie Du Deine Art der Abgrenzung findest, wirst Du selbst herausfinden.
Auf jeden Fall wirst Du in der Lage sein, Deinen Patienten individuell zu begegnen; dazu gehrt auch, einen Patienten mal in die Schranken zu verweisen, wenn er Dir zu nehe kommt- und auch mal vielleicht zusammen mit Kollegen oder den Schwestern nen Spruch loszulassen ber die "beispielhafte Krperpflege" eines Patienten, nachdem er gegangen ist  :hmmm...: 

T.

----------


## Giant0777

> Vielleicht sind meine Omis auf Station wohl einfach viel zu nett und gleichzeitig der Grund fr meine scheinbar doch leicht blauugige Sichtweise....


Ich kann nicht einschtzen, ob Deine Omis zu nett sind oder ob Du blauugig bist.
Aber ich finde bei allem Elend und Ekel den es da so geben mag und gibt, ist es trotzallem zu verallgemeinernd, alle als "versifft und meckernd" zu bezeichnen!

Und ich finde es grade richtig, wenn unter all den desillusionierten auch noch ein paar Idealisten sind - denn wegen der Kohle oder der gesellschaftlichen Stellung wird wohl heute keiner Arzt mehr !

 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Tombow

STOP!

Hier hat KEINER alle Patienten als "versifft" bezeichnet und/oder verallgemeintert. Also bitte.

----------


## DrSkywalker

> STOP!
> 
> Hier hat KEINER alle Patienten als "versifft" bezeichnet und/oder verallgemeintert. Also bitte.


Sagt der, der im gleichen Thread anderen ebenfalls nie Gesagtes in den Mund legt....

(wobei das obig zitierte richtig ist)

----------


## Giant0777

> ...Ich kann zwar nicht beurteilen, ob mir der Job ausserhalb der Klinik gefallen wird, aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich *diese versifften, nur meckernden patienten* echt satt....


Finde das sogar sehr verallgemeinernd. Ich will hier jetzt nicht kleinlich sein, aber es hrt sich schon sehr nach allen an !

----------


## Evil

Leute, keine Eskalation bitte. Sonst ist hier Feierabend...

----------


## Giant0777

Ich will hier auch keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen, da ich ja auch in der Aussage von TomBow eine Menge wahres sehe. Gewisse Erlebnisse knnen da sicher sehr desillusionieren! 

Ich denke nur, dass bei aller Realitt ein wenig Idealismus ber vieles hinweg hilft. In dem Fall hilft es unserer Diskussion und vielleicht auch dem, der dieses Thema erffnet hat !

Ich bin fr   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Goldie

Leute!
Schn ruhig bleiben.
Erstens: ich habe das Thema nicht inseriert, um einen fetten Zank im Forum ber die "Versifften Patienten" zu entfachen.
Ausserdem knnen sich die Humanis hier bitte schn raushalten.Ihr habt doch echt keine Ahnung, was fr "Dinge" man zwischen seinen Zhnen sitzen haben kann. 
Ich rede hier nicht von alten Omis, die sich nicht mehr waschen knnen, sondern von super geschminkten mid- vierzigjhrigen Frauen (nur als Beispiel), deren Zhne sogar okklusal (Humanis: auf den Zahnkauflchen) Zahnstein haben. Das ist nur mglich, wenn man sich NIIIIEEEE die Zhne putzt und dann noch dreist behauptet, man wrde es doch mind. 2 mal tglich tun!!!
Das ist ekelhaft!
Ich bitte jetzt mal nur zum Thema " Studiumfrust" sich auszulassen.
Hey, wir sitzen im gleichen Boot (gut, die Humanis anscheinend auf dem Traumschiff)....

@chillz05:
meine "gescheiterten Beziehungen" waren doch nur als kleine Beilage gedacht.
Obwohl der Zeitmangel bestimmt einiges dazu beigetragen hat....Du hast wohl keine Freundin, oder?

----------


## Werwolf

Ich finde Goldies "..._diese versifften Patienten_..." auch ziemlich verallgemeinernd- das klingt fr mich so, als seien alle Patienten "versifft". Und eine solche Aussage gefllt mir auch nicht (obwohl ich auch schon Situationen erlebt habe, in denen ich hnliche Gedanken gehegt habe...  :hmmm...:  )

Zugegebenermaen hat Bobby vielleicht ein bichen zu "gutmenschenhaft" reagiert, dann auch noch den Fauxpas begangen, einzurumen, da Zahni-Kundschaft schonn siffig ist und sich prompt Tombows Zorn zugezogen...  :Woow:  

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen: Nicht alle Patienten sind siffig, aber es gibt so Phasen, wo man einfach den Eindruck gewinnt, als ob das so wre. Wenn man im Dienst zum 2. Mal die Klamotten wechseln mu, weil man vollgekotzt wurde. Weil man, nachdem die Schwestern aufgeregt mit Goldgeist forte und Jacutin umhergeschwirrt sind, unweigerlich einen starken ubiquitren Juckreiz versprt. Weil einem selber kotzbel wird, weil jemand gottserbrmlich stinkt. (3 bereinandergezogene Mundtcher helfen- selbst getestet  :hmmm...:  )Diese Liste liee sich beliebig fortsetzen. Und die "normalen" Patienten zwischendurch nimmt man dann gar nicht mehr wahr. (Weil es halt doch eher "normal" ist, einigermaen sauber und gepflegt zu sein...)

Mag sein, da das bei Zahnis insgesamt ein bichen anders ist. Viele Leute, die ansonsten noch einigermaen "hygienisch kompensiert" sind, haben ja doch schon ein ganz erbrmliches Fregeschirr im Mund. (Und das wird angesichts unserer "Zweiklassenmedizin" zunehmen- in ein paar Jahren mu der Versicherungsstatus wahrscheinlich nicht mehr von der Verwaltung geklrt werden, weil ein einfacher Blick in den Schnabel gengt.   :Oh nee...:  )

Insofern-   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## SidVicious

Wo liegt heir eigentlich das Problem? Das einzige was Bobby gesagt hat war, dass Goldie das versifft zurcknehmen soll und das er sich darber emprt hat. Goldie hat mit Sicherheit nicht nur besoffene Hilos gemeint.

----------


## Goldie

Wie gesagt: Humanis bitte nicht anworten Ihr habt doch eure eigenen Foren.Was wisst ihr schon von unserm Studium??
Ausserdem: bitte Forumthema beachten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich persnlich finde die Wortwahl "versifft" nicht gerade glcklich gewhlt. Zumal wir uns hier in einem ffentlichen Raum befinden, der vielen zugnglich ist. 

Was ich viel herausragender finde, ist die Tatsache, dass jemand, der dies mokiert, hier zur Sau gemacht wird, ja zur Sau! Wenn sich jemand im 1. Semester befindet und seinen Idealismus hat, so kann man ihm das schwerlich zum Vorwurf machen. Ich wnschte, viele andere htten noch ein Stck mehr Idealismus.

----------


## Werwolf

@Goldie: Hallo??? Ich la mir doch nicht vorschreiben, in welchem Forum ich poste!

Und wer das Wort "versifft" im Zusammenhang mit "diesen Patienten" in einem ffentlichen Forum uert, sollte sich nicht wundern, wenn das entsprechend kommentiert wird! 
Zahni hin oder her, andere Verhltnisse bei Zahnis- meinetwegen. Aber alle Patienten als "versifft" abzutun, finde ich nicht so prima. Und mit dieser Meinung bin ich auch nicht allein. Allerdings ist auch mir der Bobbydigitalsche Idealismus ein bichen flten gegangen. Ich habe die "dirty side of being Arzt" auch schon oft genug kennenlernen drfen.   :bhh:  

Wenn man ein sthetisches Wiesel ist, mu man sich halt irgendein spezielles Fach suchen, wo man nicht so unmittelbaren Patientenkontakt hat.  :Nixweiss:   :bhh:

----------


## Goldie

_Ich persnlich finde die Wortwahl "versifft" nicht gerade glcklich gewhlt. Zumal wir uns hier in einem ffentlichen Raum befinden, der vielen zugnglich ist. 

Was ich viel herausragender finde, ist die Tatsache, dass jemand, der dies mokiert, hier zur Sau gemacht wird, ja zur Sau! Wenn sich jemand im 1. Semester befindet und seinen Idealismus hat, so kann man ihm das schwerlich zum Vorwurf machen. Ich wnschte, viele andere htten noch ein Stck mehr Idealismus_



Sehr niedlich, Prinzessin. Gehe und fange paar Schmetterlinge,...
Knnten wir denn jetzt zu meinem Thema zurck kehren???
P.S. Ich nehme das "versiffte" weg und ersetze es ducrh "oral unhygienisch".
Sind jetzt alle glcklich?????

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Goldie, ich kann nachvollziehen, was du da gesagt hast... denn ich arbeite auf einer MKG-Chirurgie. Was einem da manchmal geboten wird, ist schwer nachvollziehbar, zumal man wirklich sehr nah mit der Nase und den Augen dabei ist.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*mal eben das Krnchen sucht*

Weit du was? Wenn das deine Art und Weise ist zu diskutieren, kannst du gerne im Zahni-Forum unter dir/euch bleiben. Ich wusste nicht, dass "Humanis" hier Zutrittsverbot haben. Ich glaube, unser Recht auf Meinungsuerung erstreckt sich auch auf dieses Areal. Aber lass mal gut sein.... EOM

----------


## SidVicious

> Knnten wir denn jetzt zu meinem Thema zurck kehren???


Hi,

ich kann zu dienem Anfangspost eigentlich nur sagen, dass die Zahnrzte die ich kenne eigentlich nicht so richtig ein Problem damit haben. Ich hre das gerade das erste mal. Warum hast du dann berhaut Zahnmedizin studiert? War dir das im Studium nicht klar?
Sind denn wirklich alle Patienten so ?

Gru
Sid

----------


## Goldie

> Goldie, ich kann nachvollziehen, was du da gesagt hast... denn ich arbeite auf einer MKG-Chirurgie. Was einem da manchmal geboten wird, ist schwer nachvollziehbar, zumal man wirklich sehr nah mit der Nase und den Augen dabei ist.


Mann kann doch alles schn reden, nicht wahr?
Im Ernst: hier im Zahnmedizinerforum kann man doch die Dinge beim Namen nennen.In der MKG kmmert man sich doch nicht um Zahnstein oder Fleischreste die drei Wochen alt sind und so langsam vor sich hin faulen.
Bist wahrscheinlich noch ganz frisch und hast noch nicht den Abgestumpftheitsgrad 10 erreicht...

----------


## Hypnos

Kann mal bitte jemand diesen Thread hier schlieen? Auer persnlichen Angriffen kommt hier nmlich nicht mehr viel bei rum...  :Meine Meinung:  

Vielen Dank.

Hypnos

----------


## Tombow

Ich finde, da Goldie schon das recht hat, so zu reden. Schluendlich hat sie NICHTS gesagt oder gedacht, was nicht jeder von uns einmal (oder mehr als einmal) gesagt oder gedacht hat. 

Und wenn bobby wirklich so ein Idealismus und Menschenverstand htte, dann htte ich von ihm erwartet, da er es auch fr Goldie aufbringt. Was er nicht getan hat. Ich denke, DAS spricht Bnde.

----------


## Goldie

> Hi,
> 
> ich kann zu dienem Anfangspost eigentlich nur sagen, dass die Zahnrzte die ich kenne eigentlich nicht so richtig ein Problem damit haben. Ich hre das gerade das erste mal. Warum hast du dann berhaut Zahnmedizin studiert? War dir das im Studium nicht klar?
> Sind denn wirklich alle Patienten so ?
> 
> Gru
> Sid


Natrlich sind nicht alle so. Aber es ist doch erstaunlich, wie man sich ber die Kosten fr seine Zahnbehandlung aufregen kann wenn man die Schden selbst verursacht!
Zwei mal tglich Zhne putzen ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt, oder????

----------


## Smibo

> Hallo liebe Mitleidende, 
> bin im letzten Semester und muss leider ein absolut niederschmetterndes Fazit ziehen.Das Studium hat mir den letzten Nerv, zwei Beziehungen und mein gesammtes Gespartes geraubt.
> Ich kann zwar nicht beurteilen, ob mir der Job ausserhalb der Klinik gefallen wird, aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich diese versifften, nur meckernden patienten echt satt.Leider ein sptes Einsehen,....
> Wrde gerne von euch wissen:wer von den fertigen/klinikern wrde dieses sch... studium nochmal machen????



Heyyyyy, bist ja genauso fertig wie ich. Ich wrd dieses Studium nicht mehr machen, du bist nicht die einzige, die so denkt.
Ich habe das Gefhl, als habe ich die schnste Zeit meines Lebens dem Studium geopfert und die ganzen letzten Semester habe ich zu jeder Sekunde nur an das Studium gedacht. Selbst in den Semesterferien machte ich mir Gedanken ber Patienten und Prfungen und irgendwie gehrt man nicht mehr so richtig zu der Umwelt und kapselt sich ab.

Bei uns in Bonn fngt das Examen auch in 3 Wochen an und ich weiss noch immer nicht ob ich es nun machen kann oder nicht. Zwar sieht es kurstechnisch noch gut aus (werde hoffentlich auch ganz fertig) aber die Unsicherheit ist da und wenn mal ein Patient komplett absagt, dann kann ich ja direkt ein Semester dran hngen.....

Naja, aber wir haben den ganzen Mist fast hinter uns, nur noch diese letzte Hrde!!!

Auf gehts   ::-dance: 

und danach partyyyy   ::-winky:

----------


## Werwolf

@Goldie: Wenn Dus so ekelhaft und abstoend findest, dann mach doch was anderes! Wenn die Behandlung eines jeden Patienten fr Dich zur Qual wird aufgrund unzureichender Oralhygiene, solltest Du Dir vielleicht berlegen, ob das der richtige Job ist! (Ich htte niemals Zahni werden knnen oder Dermatologe- finde ich beides ekelhaft  :hmmm...:  )

By the way: ich dachte, es sei der Job von Zahnis, den Gammel im Fregeschirr der Kundschaft zu sanieren. Davon lebt Ihr doch?   :bhh:   :hmmm...:  

Aber mal im Ernst: Ich kann den Frust gut verstehen, weil ich mich selber oft "kontaminiert" fhle nach der Behandlung irgendwelcher Patienten. 

Gru vom sthetischen Werwolfwiesel   :Keks:   :bhh:   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Nein, ich arbeite seit ber einem Jahr dort, und wir haben auch Patienten, die einfach nur vllig ungepflegt (in jeder Hinsicht) bei uns auftauchen. 

"Zhne putzen? Wieso das denn? Die kommen doch eh morgen raus!"
"Wie soll ich mir denn den Mund splen? Das geht doch gar nicht, ich bin doch noch zu!"

Es ist immer wieder was Feines, morgens bei der Wundpflege zu sehen, wie der Doc die vor sich hingammelnden Speisereste herauspopelt - und damit meine ich nicht die, die sich da erst seit der letzten Wundpflege tummeln!

Sie sind nicht die einzige, die eklige Sachen erlebt, Frau Knigin.

----------


## SidVicious

> Natrlich sind nicht alle so. Aber es ist doch erstaunlich, wie man sich ber die Kosten fr seine Zahnbehandlung aufregen kann wenn man die Schden selbst verursacht!
> Zwei mal tglich Zhne putzen ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt, oder????


Hi,

das klingt wahrlich *******.Aber ist nicht der groteil der Patienten "normal"?
Ich kann vllt nicht richtig Nachvollziehen, was du meinst, aber willst du wirklich wegen ein paar unsauberen Patienten, dein ganzes Studium in Frage stellen.

----------


## Smibo

> Nimm bitte das versifft zurck, das muss nicht sein und ist verachtend den Patienten gegenber!
> 
> edit: Sorry, habe nicht gesehen, dass es sich um`s Zahniforum handelt. Fr einen Humani wre die Aussage untragbar, von Zahnis habe ich das schon fters gehrt (edit: sie betrifft dieses Problem wohl eher, da sie in sehr engen krperl.  Kontakt mit ihrem Patienten kommen), ob es zutrifft kann ich nicht beurteilen....auf jeden Fall ist es nicht sehr nett!


Studier du mal Zahnmed und ich wre gespannt wie du reagieren wrdest wenn dein ach so lieber Patient in der letzten Kurswoche nicht mehr erscheint und weder absagt (pltzlich in den Urlaub geflogen) und du deine Arbeit nicht einsetzen kannst und deswegen ein Semester dranhngen musst.
Das lustige ist, man klrt den Patienten auf, dass es ein sehr wichtiger Termin ist und er ja auch deshalb eine Probandenvergtung bekommt wenn er sich beim Studi behandeln lsst.
Bis jetzt hatte ich Gott sei dank noch keine "versifften Patienten", aber die gibts genug   :Hh?:

----------


## Goldie

> Ich finde, da Goldie schon das recht hat, so zu reden. Schluendlich hat sie NICHTS gesagt oder gedacht, was nicht jeder von uns einmal (oder mehr als einmal) gesagt oder gedacht hat. 
> 
> Und wenn bobby wirklich so ein Idealismus und Menschenverstand htte, dann htte ich von ihm erwartet, da er es auch fr Goldie aufbringt. Was er nicht getan hat. Ich denke, DAS spricht Bnde.


DANKE!
Vielleicht ist es bissl hart eine solche Meinung hier loszuwerden.
Aber mal im Ernst, mussen wir nicht auch mal die Sachen ansprechen, die uns in unserm Studium nerven??
Ich wollte hier keine Lavine von gegenseitiger Anmache provozieren.
Bitte ussert euch mal zum Thema!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Schon lngst geschehen......

----------


## Werwolf

> Studier du mal Zahnmed und ich wre gespannt wie du reagieren wrdest wenn dein ach so lieber Patient in der letzten Kurswoche nicht mehr erscheint und weder absagt (pltzlich in den Urlaub geflogen) und du deine Arbeit nicht einsetzen kannst und deswegen ein Semester dranhngen musst.
> Das lustige ist, man klrt den Patienten auf, dass es ein sehr wichtiger Termin ist und er ja auch deshalb eine Probandenvergtung bekommt wenn er sich beim Studi behandeln lsst.
> Bis jetzt hatte ich Gott sei dank noch keine "versifften Patienten", aber die gibts genug



@smibo: Hey, lies mal richtig! Bobby hat sich ber die Formulierung "versifft" aufgeregt. Die Tatsache, da einbestellte Patienten einfach nicht auftauchen, war gar nicht Gegenstand der Debatte! (Und da das ein extremer Frust ist, steht vllig auer Frage, glaube ich. Darber hat Bobby aber kein Wort verloren!)

@all: Streithanseln!!!  :bhh:   :bhh:   :bhh:

----------


## Goldie

> Schon lngst geschehen......


Wo denn?
Es geht doch nicht primr um die Mundhygiene der Patienten.Sondern um die Belastung die dieses Studium mit sich bringt.Ich zweifel doch mein Studium nicht aufgrund von vergammelten Zhnen an.
Das hast du nicht verstanden.

----------


## Smibo

Ups, ihr redet doch tatschlich von "versifft" im Sinne von ekelerregenden Belgen im Munde des Patienten oder Krperhygiene.....

Na, da kann ich vieeel zu erzhlen, der versiffteste Patient den ich hatte war ein Mann im mittleren Alter, der andauernd seine Abgase hinausschleichen lies und ich andauernd aus der Koje hinausrennnen musste....
Dann gab es schon Patienten, die so stark nach Schweiss rochen, dass selbst mein Kittel (!!!!) hinterher nach ihrem Schweiss roch an den Stellen wo ich krperlichen Kontakt mit ihnen hatte.
Und dann gibts Patienten, die haben nen PI/ BOP von fast 100% und wollen mir weiss machen, dass sie jeden Tag ihre Zhne 2 Mal putzen. Dann bitte ich sie mal mir vorzufhren wie sie ihre Zhne putzen und dann kommt die Ausrede...ja ich hab ne Elektrische kann mit der Handzahnbrste nicht putzen...

 :Keks:  

Vor ner Behandlung am besten PZR machen lassen

----------


## Smibo

> @smibo: Hey, lies mal richtig! Bobby hat sich ber die Formulierung "versifft" aufgeregt. Die Tatsache, da einbestellte Patienten einfach nicht auftauchen, war gar nicht Gegenstand der Debatte! (Und da das ein extremer Frust ist, steht vllig auer Frage, glaube ich. Darber hat Bobby aber kein Wort verloren!)
> 
> @all: Streithanseln!!!


Ich glaub Goldie meint mit "versifft" Patienten, die nicht kooperativ sind und den Zahnmed Studenten auf Grund ihrer Unzuverlssigkeit Semester kosten

----------


## Werwolf

> Wo denn?
> Es geht doch nicht primr um die Mundhygiene der Patienten.Sondern um die Belastung die dieses Studium mit sich bringt.Ich zweifel doch mein Studium nicht aufgrund von vergammelten Zhnen an.
> Das hast du nicht verstanden.


Hrte sich aber am Anfang doch deutlich danach an, da Du das Studium aufgrund von Gammelzhnen anzweifelst...

Ich habe zwar Humanmedizin studiert (sorry, da ich mich hier reingetraut habe  :hmmm...:  ), habe aber das Studium zwischendurch und auch nach dem 3. STEX arg in Frage gestellt und war der festen berzeugung, da das eigentlich berhaupt nicht der richtige Beruf fr mich ist. (In irgendeinem anderen Thread habe ich mich da schon mal etwas ausfhrlicher dazu geuert, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.)  Wenn man mich vor einem Jahr gefragt htte, dann htte ich gesagt: "garantiert niemals nimmer keinesfalls unter gar keinen Umstnden nicht wieder Medizin". Wenn ich mich heute wieder fr ein Studium entscheiden mte, wre es _wahrscheinlich_ nicht Medizin. Ich bin nmlich wider Erwarten erstaunlich zufrieden und glcklich mit meinem Beruf!  :Grinnnss!: 
Vielleicht gehts Dir ja genauso! Wrde ich Dir jedenfalls wnschen.

----------


## Smibo

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber ich glaub als Humanmediziner kann man so eine Situation nicht nachvollziehen und "versifft" auch ziemlich missverstehen.
Vielleicht sollte man sich bissl zurckhalten bei einem Thema wovon man keine Ahnung hat.(das Ergebnis sieht man ja, es kam ne riesige Diskussion zustande, die nicht htte sein mssen)

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

Ich studiere zwar gar nix und trau mich hier trotzdem rein. Ich denke man kann dieses versifft wirklich etwas schner formulieren. Das hat viel mehr was mit Respekt zu tun. Ein Chirurg sollte auch nicht ber seinen Patient lstern, whren dieser narkotisiert auf dem Tisch liegt. Man kann die Situation beim Namen nennen, denn diese Patienten gibt es sicherlich. Aber bitte angemessen  :hmmm...: 

 :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Goldie

> Hrte sich aber am Anfang doch deutlich danach an, da Du das Studium aufgrund von Gammelzhnen anzweifelst...
> 
> Ich habe zwar Humanmedizin studiert (sorry, da ich mich hier reingetraut habe  ), habe aber das Studium zwischendurch und auch nach dem 3. STEX arg in Frage gestellt und war der festen berzeugung, da das eigentlich berhaupt nicht der richtige Beruf fr mich ist. (In irgendeinem anderen Thread habe ich mich da schon mal etwas ausfhrlicher dazu geuert, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.)  Wenn man mich vor einem Jahr gefragt htte, dann htte ich gesagt: "garantiert niemals nimmer keinesfalls unter gar keinen Umstnden nicht wieder Medizin". Wenn ich mich heute wieder fr ein Studium entscheiden mte, wre es _wahrscheinlich_ nicht Medizin. Ich bin nmlich wider Erwarten erstaunlich zufrieden und glcklich mit meinem Beruf! 
> Vielleicht gehts Dir ja genauso! Wrde ich Dir jedenfalls wnschen.


Es ist ja auch nicht sooooo schlimm. Trotzdem, es frustriert einen schon, dass man sich Mhe gibt, die schnsten Fllungen macht, den Patienten tausend mal erklrt wozu Zahnseide gut ist, auf die Kooperation von den Patienten angewiesen ist,die Assis stndig was zu meckern haben, du nach Feierabend noch pauken sollst, du irgendwelchen Unterschriften fr jeden Sch... hinterher rennen mut, du sogar in den Semesterferien Kurse/Prfungen hast,du Sachen zum ersten Mal am Patienten machen und sie 100% machen mut, du in stndiger Sorge um deine Finanzen sein musst, du dir nie wie andere Studenten mal einen Vormittag frei nehmen kannst, du selbst bei Krankheit am Stuhl stehen musst, du keine Zeit zum arbeiten hast, du keine Zeit fr Freunde hast, etc,etc,etc.
Ich wei nicht wie das Arbeiten nach dem Studium wird.Aber momentan frustet es nur noch.....

----------


## Werwolf

Oje- ist ja echt ein Traum, dieses Zahni-Forum. Meine persnliche Moral von der Geschicht` : 
 Zahnis entsprechen tatschlich smtlichen Vorurteilen, die ich gehegt habe. Nhere Ausfhrungen spare ich mir an dieser Stelle. 

 :Oh nee...:   :Woow: 

Edit: dieses Posting bezieht sich eher auf Smibo...

----------


## Goldie

> Ich studiere zwar gar nix und trau mich hier trotzdem rein. Ich denke man kann dieses versifft wirklich etwas schner formulieren. Das hat viel mehr was mit Respekt zu tun. Ein Chirurg sollte auch nicht ber seinen Patient lstern, whren dieser narkotisiert auf dem Tisch liegt. Man kann die Situation beim Namen nennen, denn diese Patienten gibt es sicherlich. Aber bitte angemessen


Trotzdem tun sie es. Weil man auch mal die Dinge beim Namen nennen kann ohne gleich zum Beichtstuhl rennen zu mssen.
Lstern gehrt nunmal zu den menschlichen Eigenschaften.Und manche Menschen forden es quasi heraus,...

----------


## Goldie

> Oje- ist ja echt ein Traum, dieses Zahni-Forum. Meine persnliche Moral von der Geschicht` : 
>  Zahnis entsprechen tatschlich smtlichen Vorurteilen, die ich gehegt habe. Nhere Ausfhrungen spare ich mir an dieser Stelle.


Die da wren??? Nur zu!

----------


## Smibo

> Es ist ja auch nicht sooooo schlimm. Trotzdem, es frustriert einen schon, dass man sich Mhe gibt, die schnsten Fllungen macht, den Patienten tausend mal erklrt wozu Zahnseide gut ist, auf die Kooperation von den Patienten angewiesen ist,die Assis stndig was zu meckern haben, du nach Feierabend noch pauken sollst, du irgendwelchen Unterschriften fr jeden Sch... hinterher rennen mut, du sogar in den Semesterferien Kurse/Prfungen hast,du Sachen zum ersten Mal am Patienten machen und sie 100% machen mut, du in stndiger Sorge um deine Finanzen sein musst, du dir nie wie andere Studenten mal einen Vormittag frei nehmen kannst, du selbst bei Krankheit am Stuhl stehen musst, du keine Zeit zum arbeiten hast, du keine Zeit fr Freunde hast, etc,etc,etc.
> Ich wei nicht wie das Arbeiten nach dem Studium wird.Aber momentan frustet es nur noch.....


100% Zustimmung 
 :Keks:

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

> Trotzdem tun sie es. Weil man auch mal die Dinge beim Namen nennen kann ohne gleich zum Beichtstuhl rennen zu mssen.
> Lstern gehrt nunmal zu den menschlichen Eigenschaften.Und manche Menschen forden es quasi heraus,...


Deine Meinung  :hmmm...:

----------


## Goldie

Ein bisschen mehr Mut und Offenheit wrden uns allen gut tun.Ich will hier keinen attakieren, aber offensichtlich verstehen mich viele von euch null.schade,...

----------


## ramirez

> Deine Meinung


meine auch. Wir sollten uns von diesem political-correctness-um-jeden-Preis Schwachsinn endlich mal verabschieden.   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## flopipop

Schei Diskusion, trotzdem: Goldie hat recht, Smibo auch, alle anderen diskussionsteilnehmer wrden am 3. tag des zahnmedizinstudiums wie streichhlzer einknicken...  :Meine Meinung:  

bitte schliet jemand dieses thread. man hat die intention des threadffners missverstanden und eine duskussion in gang gesetzt, die nicht htte sein mssen. der thread ist langweilig...

----------


## chillz05

@Goldie & Smibo....

...wie ihr vielleicht auf der Linken sehen knnt, habe ich dieses Jahr mit Zahnmedizin angefangen, und zwar aus absoluter berzeugung. Vor Ekel scheu' ich mich nicht...bin im Zivildienst angesch*** und angeko*** worden, habe sogar alte, sozial isolierte Leute nach langem hinvegetieren sterben sehen.
...naja und jetzt im ersten Semester luft eigentlich alles ganz easy ab..zwar von morgens bis nachmittags Uni, aber Abends habe ich Zeit fr Freunde, Fussball etc...kann eure Meinung also BISHER nicht teilen...natrlich weiss ich selber, dass es bis zum Examen noch ein ekelhafter und steiniger Weg wird...

...aber wie ihr euch beide gegenseitig im Hass gegen euer eigenes Studium hochschaukelt, ist einfach nur absurd! Das man wirklich in 20 Beitrgen NICHTS Gutes seinem Studium abgewinnen kann, und man ein "wir gegen die Zahnmedizin" zelibriert, klingt vor allem in Anbetracht euer hohen Semesterzahl auch hchst unglaubwrdig...sonst httet ihr doch lngst geschmissen...
...fr Leute wie mich, die bisher zufrieden mit ihrem Studium sind, und sich natrlich gerne Erfahrungsberichte von lteren einholen wollen, ist es einfach nur demotivierend und traurig soetwas zu hren.
Ich hoffe, dass ihr beide nur eine kleine Minderheit darstellt, bzw. es nur vorrbergehender Frust ist, bzw. das meine Uni nicht so schei*** ist wie eure zu sein scheint...

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

Mir scheinen doch einige hier Dampf ablassen zu wollen. Denn vor euren Patienten knnt ihr das sicherlich nicht. Euch mchte ich sehen, wie ihr einem Patienten an die Stirn knallt, dass er nen Gammler ist.   ::-oopss:  
Wrdet ihr niemals tun. Dort seid ihr ja politisch korrekt  :hmmm...: 
Ich finde es jedenfalls lustig, wie ihr euch einerseits darber auslasst, dass hier einige auch im Forum politisch korrekt sind, ihr aber whrend eurer Arbeitszeit nichts anderes macht.   ::-dance:

----------


## Xela

> Schei Diskusion, trotzdem: Goldie hat recht, Smibo auch, alle anderen diskussionsteilnehmer wrden am 3. tag des zahnmedizinstudiums wie streichhlzer einknicken...


chill ma! wir wrden am 3.tag des zahnstudiums einknicken? was meint ihr, was wir die ganze zeit machen? relaxen? auf der faulen haut liegen? ich glaub euch, dass ihr stress habt, aber da seid ihr nicht die einzigen.

----------


## Smibo

> @Goldie & Smibo....
> 
> ...wie ihr vielleicht auf der Linken sehen knnt, habe ich dieses Jahr mit Zahnmedizin angefangen, und zwar aus absoluter berzeugung. Vor Ekel scheu' ich mich nicht...bin im Zivildienst angesch*** und angeko*** worden, habe sogar alte, sozial isolierte Leute nach langem hinvegetieren sterben sehen.
> ...naja und jetzt im ersten Semester luft eigentlich alles ganz easy ab..zwar von morgens bis nachmittags Uni, aber Abends habe ich Zeit fr Freunde, Fussball etc...kann eure Meinung also BISHER nicht teilen...natrlich weiss ich selber, dass es bis zum Examen noch ein ekelhafter und steiniger Weg wird...
> 
> ...aber wie ihr euch beide gegenseitig im Hass gegen euer eigenes Studium hochschaukelt, ist einfach nur absurd! Das man wirklich in 20 Beitrgen NICHTS Gutes seinem Studium abgewinnen kann, und man ein "wir gegen die Zahnmedizin" zelibriert, klingt vor allem in Anbetracht euer hohen Semesterzahl auch hchst unglaubwrdig...sonst httet ihr doch lngst geschmissen...
> ...fr Leute wie mich, die bisher zufrieden mit ihrem Studium sind, und sich natrlich gerne Erfahrungsberichte von lteren einholen wollen, ist es einfach nur demotivierend und traurig soetwas zu hren.
> Ich hoffe, dass ihr beide nur eine kleine Minderheit darstellt, bzw. es nur vorrbergehender Frust ist, bzw. das meine Uni nicht so schei*** ist wie eure zu sein scheint...


1. VK und schon am mitreden   :bhh:  

Wir sehen uns in 9 Semester wieder mal schauen was du dann sagen wirst   ::-stud:  

Und dass hier nicht von "Ekel" gesprochen wird sollte doch schon klar sein oder? Ansonsten bruchte man das Studium erst gar nicht anfangen.

----------


## Smibo

> Mir scheinen doch einige hier Dampf ablassen zu wollen. Denn vor euren Patienten knnt ihr das sicherlich nicht. Euch mchte ich sehen, wie ihr einem Patienten an die Stirn knallt, dass er nen Gammler ist.   
> Wrdet ihr niemals tun. Dort seid ihr ja politisch korrekt 
> Ich finde es jedenfalls lustig, wie ihr euch einerseits darber auslasst, dass hier einige auch im Forum politisch korrekt sind, ihr aber whrend eurer Arbeitszeit nichts anderes macht.


Nun das wird dem Patienten schon mitgeteilt, noch einmal einen Fehltermin und er fliegt ganz aus der Klinik (nur noch Notfallbehandlung) 

Aber trotzdem ntzt es nichts, wenn man daruch ein Semester verliert. Und da will ich mal die politisch korrekten Leute sehen, die nicht ausrasten, wenn ihr Patient ihnen verspricht zu kommen am letzten Semestertag und es nicht tut und man somit schn ein Semester dranhngen kann ....

----------


## Pakur

prof meinte gestern zu uns beim prppen:


man muss ein masochist sein um zahnmedizin zu studieren. die hierarchie die in der zahnklinik herrscht ist zu vergleichen mit der der Bundeswehr.


10 semester fresse halten und wenn du dann als assi in der klinik bleibst teilst du selber erst mal krftig aus, bekommst aber von oben auch immer einen auf den deckel.


und was die Patienten angeht:  Ich werd auch nicht Proktologe wenn ich ******** nicht sehen kann.

----------


## ehec

> Die da wren??? Nur zu!




hmmm, mal schauen: 

- c&a-tussen
- oberflaechlich
- spiessig
- zu geil fuer diese welt
- zm wird fuer das tollste und haerteste studium gehalten
- studiengangsimmanentes elite-denken  :bhh:  
- ...


eventuell in diesem beitrag enthaltende vorurteile geben nicht die persoenliche meinung des autors wieder und sind rein zufaellig dort aufgetaucht  ::-oopss:  



das schoene an vorurteilen ist ja, dass man sich immer eines besseren belehren lassen und sie auch auf den eigenen studiengang anwenden kann... also bitte, bitte, bitte jetzt keine zahni-vs.-humani-debatte, ja?



ehec.

----------


## Pnktchen

wow...da hab ich nach netzwerkproblemen wieder mal nen netten abend verpasst...

1. 90% der Postings gehen absolut am Thema vorbei...wo hatten wir das nur letztens schon einmal   ::-oopss:  

2. ich verstehe goldie vollkommen, deswegen hab ich damals nicht Zahnmedizin gewhlt, weil ich anderen nicht im Mund rumarbeiten will....und ich glaube 10 Semester stndig verfaulte Zhen zusehen, knnen einen deprimieren und wer dazu noch Motivationsprobleme hat, naja so entsteht obiges Posting...

3. ich finde den Ausdruck "versifft" in Ordnung...versiffte Patienten hat jeder schon mal gesehen, egal ob im Mund oder an den Fssen und von Kopf bis Fuss...wenn die Luse auf dem Bettlaken krabbeln oder die Fsse abgefault sind...und was sind sie sonst? benutzt ihr wirklich immer die Worte unhygienisch und ungepflegt? Warum darf sich ein Arzt nie ber seine Patienten so ussern wie es richtig ist? Ich kenn die rzte die auch ihren Patienten sagen, das sie ihre Fsse ruhig waschen knnen, auch wenn da ne Aircastschiene drum ist   ::-oopss:  


Pnktchen, die als Humanmedizinerin Goldie gut verstehen kann udn nciht verstehen kann wieso man so nen Aufriss amchen kann um ein Wort was jeder verwendet...

----------


## Maynard

> hmmm, mal schauen: 
> 
> - c&a-tussen
> - oberflaechlich
> - spiessig
> - zu geil fuer diese welt
> - zm wird fuer das tollste und haerteste studium gehalten
> - studiengangsimmanentes elite-denken  
> - ...
> ...


Bis auf C&A Tussen kann man alles genau so unterstreichen! Mit C&A Kleidung wrde sich allerdings keine Zahnmedizinstudentin in die Klinik trauen! Hilfiger oder die Kleidungsstcke mit dem Polo-Spieler drauf sind da Minimum!

May.

----------


## Maynard

> @Goldie & Smibo....
> 
> 
> ...aber wie ihr euch beide gegenseitig im Hass gegen euer eigenes Studium hochschaukelt, ist einfach nur absurd! Das man wirklich in 20 Beitrgen NICHTS Gutes seinem Studium abgewinnen kann, und man ein "wir gegen die Zahnmedizin" zelibriert, klingt vor allem in Anbetracht euer hohen Semesterzahl auch hchst unglaubwrdig...sonst httet ihr doch lngst geschmissen...
> ...fr Leute wie mich, die bisher zufrieden mit ihrem Studium sind, und sich natrlich gerne Erfahrungsberichte von lteren einholen wollen, ist es einfach nur demotivierend und traurig soetwas zu hren.
> Ich hoffe, dass ihr beide nur eine kleine Minderheit darstellt, bzw. es nur vorrbergehender Frust ist, bzw. das meine Uni nicht so schei*** ist wie eure zu sein scheint...



Es hilft doch gar nichts hier etwas schn zu schreiben. Im ersten Semester habe ich auch noch gedacht: Macht ja doch Spass, Anatomie war interessant, Vorphysikum ging dann auch ganz gut. Dann kam der TPK und die Motivationskurve ging gegen Null. Phantom I war dann der obsolute Tiefpunkt der Vorklinik. Sptestens da habe ich mich gefragt ob es das wirklich sein soll. Physio war zwar auch noch interessant, habe mich aber immer gefragt, was mir das fr den spteren Beruf bringen soll. Medizinisch hat dieser Studiengang ehrlich gesagt kaum etwas zu bieten. Im Klinischen abschnitt verwendet man halt auch noch ziemlich viel Zeit mit Herstellung von Zahnersatz anstatt Medizinisch geschult zu werden (Innere Medizin wird bei uns z.B. als Nebenfach angesehen!!!). Und wenn ich mich so bei den fertigen Zahnrzten umhre bringt der Beruf nach dem Studium auch nicht so viel Abwechslung mit sich. Chirurgisch kann man, grob gesagt, ein paar Implantate setzen oder mal eine Zyste rausoperieren...

Die Meinungen von Goldie & Smibo sind wohl eher keine Minderheiten Meinungen oder vorbergehender Frust. Jedes Semester baut sich mehr Hass auf diesen Studiengang auf (oder besser die Umstnde im diesem) sodass man das Studium eigentlich bestenfalls noch ertrgt. Aber die Anfangsmotivation und der "Spa an der Sache" sind definitiv weg!

MfG,

May.

----------


## aisha20

hm ich halt mich doch raus und hoffe einfach dass es bei mir nicht so schlimm wird  :hmmm...:  ansonsten mssen halt paar urlaubssemester rein...

----------


## Doktor_No

wenns so schlimm ist wrde ich auch sagen: macht doch etwas anderes, nehmt den bonus eines abgeschlossenen studiums mit und auf zu neuen ufern!

----------


## Maynard

> wenns so schlimm ist wrde ich auch sagen: macht doch etwas anderes, nehmt den bonus eines abgeschlossenen studiums mit und auf zu neuen ufern!




Um hier keine Miverstndnisse aufkommen zu lassen,
ich bin bei meinem ZM Studium noch nicht am Ende
angekommen, sondern ziemlich in der Mitte. Ein wechsel
zu Medizin in der Situation ist ziemlich schwierig. 
Kein "richtiger" Anatomieschein, BC und Physio Seminarscheine 
habe ich auch keine, Biologiepraktikum, Berufsfelderkundung, 
Psychologie etc. msste ich auch nachholen! Und einen
Platz fr Medizin bekommen ist auch alles andere als einfach...
Also muss ich wohl erst mal durch ZM durch.

MfG,

May.

----------


## Bille11

das ist aber auch noch nicht so recht in der mitte, was  :hmmm...:  
das ist in der mitte der ersten hlfte hchstens  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Maynard

> das ist aber auch noch nicht so recht in der mitte, was  
> das ist in der mitte der ersten hlfte hchstens



???

Physio Schein
Anatomie
TPK/Ph I
Vorphysikum
Physik, Chemie und Termi Schein!!!

BC und Ph II Schein - gerade dabei...

und in den Semesterferien steht das Physikum an... Ist doch die Mitte, oder? (5 aus 10) Semestern...

----------


## Bille11

deine erste aussage klang eher wie die halbe vorklinik..

btw. das geht gegen offtopic. also lassen wirs lieber :hmmm...:

----------


## Maynard

> deine erste aussage klang eher wie die halbe vorklinik..
> 
> btw. das geht gegen offtopic. also lassen wirs lieber



Nur zur Klrung:

mit "kein richtiger Anatomieschein" meinte ich, dass man als Zahni bei uns keine untere Extremitt im Testat hatte und deshalb auch keinen vollwertigen Anatomieschein wie die Mediziner bekommt.
Bei Physio und BC bekommt man als Zahnmediziner den normalen Praktikumschein (Praktikum + Klausur(ren)), nicht aber den Seminarschein. Das Seminar ist bei uns fr die Humanmediziner zustzlich zum Praktikum und besteht aus Kurzreferaten und Hausarbeiten.
In meiner ersten Aussage meinte ich also nur, dass ich die notwendigen Sachen frs ZM Studium (VK) fast zusammen habe, mir aber fr einen Wechsel zum HM Studium einiges fehlen wrde.

Gru,

May.

----------


## chillz05

> 1. VK und schon am mitreden   
> 
> Wir sehen uns in 9 Semester wieder mal schauen was du dann sagen wirst




Warum wusste ich, dass genau dieser Spruch kommt ?!? 

Ich bezweifel ja nicht, dass es mir jetzt noch besser geht, als es euch hheren Semestern geht..aber mir leuchtet irgendwie nicht ein, dass ihr euch angeblich nurnoch durchqult, als wrde man euch dazu zwingen, Zahnmed zu studieren.
Habt ihr nicht irgendwie doch eine Einstellung  la: "Es ist zwar anstrengend und tzend, aber ich mache es, weil ich es machen will/wollte" ?
Oder habt ihr berhaupt keinen Willen mehr, das Studium zu beenden, und wrdet euch am liebsten alles vom Hals schaffen, wenn ihr eine Alternative httet?
Und fhlt ihr euch in euer Abneigung bei allen Kommiltitonen besttigt, oder gibt es auch welche, die die Sache anders angehen (bitte um objektive Antwort)....?

----------


## funny

ich frchte, es gibt keine objektiven Antworten auf so ein Thema.

Manche bereuen ihre Entscheidung, sehen aber durchaus positive Aspekte.
Manche finden ihre Entscheidung auch noch in 24 Jahren richtig und gut.
Manche bereuen ihre Entscheidung und hassen es fr den Rest ihres Lebens.

Und je nachdem, an wen du gertst, kriegst du eine andere Antwort. 


Gibt es alles und kann man niemanden vorwerfen. So ist (leider) das Leben bzw. die Einstellung dazu.

----------


## Smibo

> Warum wusste ich, dass genau dieser Spruch kommt ?!? 
> 
> Ich bezweifel ja nicht, dass es mir jetzt noch besser geht, als es euch hheren Semestern geht..aber mir leuchtet irgendwie nicht ein, dass ihr euch angeblich nurnoch durchqult, als wrde man euch dazu zwingen, Zahnmed zu studieren.
> Habt ihr nicht irgendwie doch eine Einstellung  la: "Es ist zwar anstrengend und tzend, aber ich mache es, weil ich es machen will/wollte" ?
> Oder habt ihr berhaupt keinen Willen mehr, das Studium zu beenden, und wrdet euch am liebsten alles vom Hals schaffen, wenn ihr eine Alternative httet?
> Und fhlt ihr euch in euer Abneigung bei allen Kommiltitonen besttigt, oder gibt es auch welche, die die Sache anders angehen (bitte um objektive Antwort)....?


Wie gesagt, das kannst du erst nachvollziehen, wenn du am Ende des Studiums bist. Im Endeffekt mache ich es weil ich Zahnrztin werden will und mir der Beruf und die Arbeit Spa macht. Ich wrde das Studium aber trotzdem nicht mehr machen wollen und eher in Richtung Medizin gehen.
Und nach 10 Semester Dauererniedrigung hat man schon keine Lust mehr.

Kann aber irgendwie die Assis jetzt nachvollziehen, wenn sie streng zu den jngeren Studenten sind, die meinen alles zu wissen     :Top:

----------


## Evil

Einerseits wird mir jetzt klar, warum meine alte Zahnrztin eine psychopathische Sadistin war, andererseits verstehe ich nicht, wie mein momentaner Zahnarzt es schafft, bei jedem Besuch freundlich zu lcheln  :Grinnnss!:   :Woow:

----------


## supergirl17

Ich kann gut verstehen, dass man am Ende eines (langen) Studiums versucht zu verstehen, warum man angefangen hat und wieso man so lange trotz allem durchgehalten hat. Zu Beginn ist man (meistens) sehr, sehr jung und unerfahren, aber man soll eine derart wichtige Entscheidung treffen, wie man den Rest seines Leben verbringen mchte. Natrlich geben Praktika etc. Orientierungshilfen, aber wie ein Beruf wirklich funktioniert merkt man erst, wenn man ihn tatschlich ausbt.

Im Studium selbst gert man in eine Tretmhle, die meist nicht viel Zeit zum Nachdenken ber das Warum zulsst, die meisten Kommilitionen schimpfen genauso viel und es erscheint manchmal schwierig, die Grenze zwischen "normalem" Studienunfrust und ungeeignetem Studiengang/Beruf liegt.

Die Erkenntnis kommt meist sehr spt und die Frage stellt sich, ob es besser sei abzubrechen und etwas Neues anzufangen, das Angefangene durchzuziehen, um danach sie neu zu orientieren, Alternativen Berufsbild im erlernten Beruf auszuloten oder sich einfach mit dem Gegeben abzufinden.

Jeder muss in einer solchen schwierigen Situationen einen Weg finden, die Antworten sind nie offfensichtlich und die Lsungen oft viel noch weniger.

Mein Verstndnis gehrt daher allen, denen, die festgestellt haben, dass sie sich auf dem falschen Weg befinden und auch ihren emotionalen Posts zum Dampf ablassen.

 :Blush:   Sorry, war lang, aber das musste sein. :hmmm...:

----------


## Goldie

> Warum wusste ich, dass genau dieser Spruch kommt ?!? 
> 
> Ich bezweifel ja nicht, dass es mir jetzt noch besser geht, als es euch hheren Semestern geht..aber mir leuchtet irgendwie nicht ein, dass ihr euch angeblich nurnoch durchqult, als wrde man euch dazu zwingen, Zahnmed zu studieren.
> Habt ihr nicht irgendwie doch eine Einstellung  la: "Es ist zwar anstrengend und tzend, aber ich mache es, weil ich es machen will/wollte" ?
> Oder habt ihr berhaupt keinen Willen mehr, das Studium zu beenden, und wrdet euch am liebsten alles vom Hals schaffen, wenn ihr eine Alternative httet?
> Und fhlt ihr euch in euer Abneigung bei allen Kommiltitonen besttigt, oder gibt es auch welche, die die Sache anders angehen (bitte um objektive Antwort)....?


Es ist aber genau das: augen zu und durch.und es wird definitiv  nicht besser, bin im letzen Jahr und empfinde es als das schlimmste von allen. Referate, laborarbeit, klausuren, krankengeschichten,...glaub mal nicht, dass das mit dem lauen PH-Kurs zu vergleichen ist.

ich habe im ersten semester tpk und drittes semester zusammen gelegt, so wie ich haben es auch 10 andere gemacht, nur drei sind mit allen scheinen durchgekommen und nicht weil ich besser war, sondern weil ich die a-backen zusammen gekniffen und mich jeden tag motiviert habe,glaube mir,... ich hab mittlerweile ein dickes fell. aber was in der klinik abgeht ist abartig.

und ja, ich kenne niemanden, der eine ander meinung htte. alle beien nur noch die zhne zusammen und hoffen aufs baldige ende. so siehts aus.
also, wenns euch spass macht und ihr keine sensiblen gemter seid, dann bitte schn. aber alle anderen: wechselt bevor es zu spt ist.

ich werde mich wohl auf kfo spezialisieren, kinder sind ja meist etwas sauberer und nicht so VERSIFFT.......

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> ich werde mich wohl auf kfo spezialisieren, kinder sind ja meist etwas sauberer und nicht so VERSIFFT.......


hm, da wird's aber auch zunehmend siffiger  :hmmm...: . Viele Eltern leben es ihren Kindern leider vor  :Nixweiss: . Wenn ich da teilweise an die Klassenkameraden meiner Tochter denke.... auweia

----------


## Goldie

> hm, da wird's aber auch zunehmend siffiger . Viele Eltern leben es ihren Kindern leider vor . Wenn ich da teilweise an die Klassenkameraden meiner Tochter denke.... auweia


klar, und zickig sind die meisten auch.aber wie bei kacke: die vom Erwachsenen ist ekelig und die vom Baby stinkt nich. (sorry, forum-polizei,...)
Und man sieht einfach tolle erfolge.viel schner als Karies zu exen oder zahnstein zu kratzen.

----------


## Pnktchen

> ich werde mich wohl auf kfo spezialisieren, kinder sind ja meist etwas sauberer und nicht so VERSIFFT.......


*fg* naja...ich glaube in dem selektierten Patientengut, wirst du auch nette versiffte Kinder haben....

Pnktchen, das sich an den 4jhrigen aus dem PJ erinnert, der keinen einzigen gesunden Milchzahn hatte nur verfaulte Zahnstmmel im Mund hatte   ::-oopss:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Oh, da war der aber alt mit 4 Jahren!!! Bei uns kommen die Eltern mit knapp Einjhrigen an und meinen, uns sagen zu knnen: Nein, der bekommt NIIIIIEEEE die Teeflasche mit ins Bett. Und dann lchelt das kleine Kerlchen mich an..... da war NIX mehr, alles schwarz und verfault, nur noch kleine dunkle Lcher, wo mal Zhne waren. Traurig sowas.

PS: *grins* Man merkt, dass ihr keine Kinder habt  :hmmm...: . Kacke riecht IMMER nach Kacke!!! IMMER!!!!! Und die riecht auch vom eigenen Kind nicht wirklich besser. Da luft einem auch das Ekelwasser im Mund zusammen....

----------


## supergirl17

> PS: *grins* Man merkt, dass ihr keine Kinder habt . Kacke riecht IMMER nach Kacke!!! IMMER!!!!! Und die riecht auch vom eigenen Kind nicht wirklich besser. Da luft einem auch das Ekelwasser im Mund zusammen....


*auch grins*
Hab ich mir immer schon gedacht   :bhh:

----------


## Goldie

[QUOTE=ehec]hmmm, mal schauen: 

- c&a-tussen
- oberflaechlich
- spiessig
- zu geil fuer diese welt
- zm wird fuer das tollste und haerteste studium gehalten
- studiengangsimmanentes elite-denken  :bhh:  
- ...
So ein schwachsinn,......

- c&a,...???? Berufsbekleidungsgeschft (laufe nur noch in wei rum)
- bin alles andere als oberflchlich, kannst auch nicht sein, weil du bei dem   studium viele gute freunde brauchst auf die du dich verlassen und bei denen du dich ausheulen kannst
- teils spieig teils echt hart arbeitende und coole leute (wie berall, denke ich)
- geil????....keine Zeit fr Sport, Ausgehen, kein Geld fr Klamotten,...also geil waren wir mal, aber mittlerweile....
- wie du vielleicht gemerkt hast, keiner hier hlt das studium fr das tollste, hrter kann ich mir kein studium ehrlich nicht vorstellen, aber dein studium muss auch die hlle sein,,,
- elite? n, eher verkrppelte, angesuckte und berforderte arme Sue

So, und jetzt kommst du:
wenn dich wieder mal eine hbsche in ralph lauren gekleidete stylo-zahnmedizinerin in der mensa nicht mal mit dem a.sch anguckt, dann liegt es sicher nicht an deiner hornbrille oder am ko-pulli: sie  hat gerade eine Endo beim Patienten versaut und ihre prothese durchpoliert.
habe bitte etwas nachsehen....

----------


## ehec

> ...stylo-zahnmedizinerin...




ich darf korrigieren: der terminus technicus lautet hier "zahni-tusse".  
 ::-dance:  (<-- uebrigens ich mit hornbrille, als smiley verkleidet)



ehec.

----------


## Fraggle

... interessant...
... habe mich schon immer gefragt, was zahnmediziner eigentlich so interessant an zhnen finden...
... ist fr mich ein fach wie jedes andere (hno, ortho, etc.) und nie verstanden, wie man von vornherein sich ein ganzes studium so beschrnken kann...
... interessant, weil die zahnis wissens anscheinend selber nicht (oder habens verloren?...) ...

Der nachdenkliche Fraggle

----------


## Tombow

> ... habe mich schon immer gefragt, was zahnmediziner eigentlich so interessant an zhnen finden...
> ... ist fr mich ein fach wie jedes andere (hno, ortho, etc.)


Hier stimme ich dir zu - es ist ein Fach wie jedes andere. Und die meisten Zahnis reizt bei ihrer Berufswahl eben das Wort "Medizin" darin, nicht das Wort "Zahn". Es gibt natrlich auch diejenigen, die sich primr fr Zhne interessieren, die machen aber die Minderheit aus.





> nie verstanden, wie man von vornherein sich ein ganzes studium so beschrnken kann...


Beschrnken tun es nicht die Zahnis selbst, beschrnken tun es ihre Profs. Und zwar ganz rabiat. Alle Gedanken an "richtige" Medizin werden einem im Laufe eines ZM-Studiums hier in Deutschland gnadenlos rausgeprgelt, fundierte medizinische Ausbildung durch unsinnige Zahni-spezifische Drills ersetzt. Wo es im Medizinstudium eher die Ausnahme ist, da ein Prof die Studenten so drillt und am liebsten die eigene (veraltete? abwegige?) Lehrmeinung von denen hren will, ist im Zahni-Studium das die Regel. Problem ist, das wird keinem gesagt und diese Botschaft hinter freundlichen (Haifisch)Lcheln und falschen Flaggen versteckt. Da man davon gefrustet ist, dafr httest du sicherlich Verstndnis. Es sind eben die Profs, die hier leider am lngeren Hebel sitzen und viel lieber in ihren Studenten gehorsame, verdummte, halbintelligente Handwerker sehen wollen als denkende Mediziner.





> ... interessant, weil die zahnis wissens anscheinend selber nicht (oder habens verloren?...)


Wird einem rausgeprft und rausgeprgelt, Fraggle. Aus eigener Erfahrung - wer sich weigert,  seine der "normalen" Medizin engagierte und interessierte Einstellung aufzugeben, der bleibt nicht lange Zahni oder macht nachher das Humanmedizin-Studium nach. Leider, leider ist es vor dem Studium kaum mglich, sich genau ber die Punkte zu informieren. Offiziell wird einem das blaue vom Himmel erzhlt, inoffiziell tut es nicht jede(r) befreundete/anverwandte Zahnarzt/Zahnrztin. Manche haben's einfach verdrngt, andere wiederum haben dem Drill nachgegeben und sich zu derselben Art Berufskrppel mit Tunnelblick entwickelt wie ihre Profs.

EDIT: Und zu oft ist es so, da man sich zu lange im Zahni-Studium selbst mit den spteren Anreizen (vermeintliche Selbststndigkeit, etc.) belgt, um nicht total die Motivation zu verlieren und zusammenzubrechen. Bleibt man noch einigermaen hell im Kopf und erkennt, wie und in welchem Umfang man betrogen wurde, ist es oft zu spt zum aufhren. Oder man erkennt das nie und entwickelt sich zum gehorsamen, beamtoiden, begrenzt zum selbstndigen Denken befhigtes Wesen (eben die Art Zanhi, die die Profs am liebsten sehen wollen). Wer von den Zahnis hier in diesem Thread seinem Frust Luft macht, gehrt eindeutig NICHT der letzteren Gattung an.

----------


## Alina85

Komm mal wieder runter!

----------


## flopipop

> ... ist fr mich ein fach wie jedes andere (hno, ortho, etc.) und nie verstanden, wie man von vornherein sich ein ganzes studium so beschrnken kann...


Nur weil das Arbeitsfeld (Mund) von der flche her kleineres arbeitsfeld darstellt, als bei humanmedizinern(ganzer krper), ist das studium alles andere, als beschrnkt!!!
wenn du dich einmal richtig damit auseinandersetzt, wieviele fachgebiete es in der zahnmedizin gibt, wieviel verschiedene methoden da gibt und was noch alles unerforscht ist, wirst du merken, dass zahnmedizin ein sehr weites spektrum an wissenschaftlichem potential darstellt.

----------


## Tombow

@flopipop:

Vergleich hinkt. Zahnmedizin ist von dem Umfang und Bettigungsfeld her in etwa vergleichbar mit HNO oder Urologie. Mit dem gleichen Umfang an zig verschiedenen Behandlungsmethoden, wissenschaftlicher Problematik, etc.

Aber weder HNO-rzte noch Urologen genieen so eine abgespeckte (um nicht zu sagen verkrppelte) Version ihrer allgemeinmedizinischen Ausbildung wie Zahnrzte. Auch gibt es keine eigenen Studiengnge wie "HNO-Heilkunde" oder "Urologie". In diesem Sinne ist das Zahnmedizinstudium ganz ohne Begrndung  wirklich beschrnkt. Einige meiner Vorredner hier im Thread haben es auch ganz klar gesagt - vielerorts werden selbst medizinische Grundlagenfcher wie Innere als "Nebenfcher" angesehen (nicht von den Studenten, sondern von den Profs und den entsprechenden zahnmedizinischen Fakultten). Und hier hat Fraggle recht - in dieser Form ist es unerklrlich, wieso Zahnmedizin einen eigenen Stand hat. Und es ist beschrnkt.

----------


## funny

@ tombow

wieso belgt man sich mit dem Anreiz der spteren Ausbung des Berufes (als selbststndiger o,.)? Ist doch ein relativ logische Motivation. Deswegen studiert mans ja auch.

----------


## Tombow

@funny:

Liest du hier:



> ...Und ich dachte mir: (...) du bist dein eigener Chef (in realo ist das die LZK, die DGZMK, die Kassen, die zahnrtzlichen Gremien, die Dentalindustrie, der Fiskus und andere "Reinquatscher")...


Vollstndiger Text zu finden hier

----------


## ligand

schwarzwaldklinik und wahres klinikalltagleben sind eben doch unterschiede wie tag und nacht... wandert nach hollywood aus, da habt ihr nur die schnen und reichen zu versorgen

@ bobby : du hast wie immer recht...  :Top:

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

> Hier stimme ich dir zu - es ist ein Fach wie jedes andere. Und die meisten Zahnis reizt bei ihrer Berufswahl eben das Wort "Medizin" darin, nicht das Wort "Zahn". Es gibt natrlich auch diejenigen, die sich primr fr Zhne interessieren, die machen aber die Minderheit aus.


Das sehe ich auch so! Ich habe mir auch berlegt spter vielleicht mal Zahnmedizin zu studieren. Aber Gott sei Dank habe ich den Gedanken ziemlich schnell verworfen und gedacht: Verdammt, das bist du nicht! Das ist nicht die Medizin, die dich interessiert!
Entweder die Humanmedizin oder keine.
Ich knnte mir vorstellen, dass bei ein paar Studenten dieser Gedanke bis zum Studium bestehen bleibt und dann spter realisisert wird, dass man sich wirklich nicht fr die Zhne interessiert...

----------


## sir kent

Zhne haben mich schon immer fasziniert...

----------


## Goldie

> Zhne haben mich schon immer fasziniert...


manche sind von einer kultur, einem land oder kunst oder musik oder einer sportart fasziniert,....
die anderen von zhnen,...nun, fr mich ist es einfach ein job. nichts anderes. 
sir kent ist von zhnen fasziniert,....hmmmm.....

----------


## Goldie

P.S. ich kenne sogar leute die freiwillig in den ferien ins labor gegangen sind, whrend wir im freibad abhingen. 
irgendwie taten die mir immer leid,....

----------


## Smibo

Fr Innere lerne ich im Examen grad mal eine Woche. Weder Vorlesung besucht noch irgendwelche Mitschriften habe ich dafr. (Grund: Patientenbehandlung und Laborarbeit) Und dass so ein wichtiges Fach einfach mal als Nebenfach abgestempelt wird und man der ganzen Zahntechnik Vorrang gewhrt ist schon ziemlich eigenartig.

Logischer wre es das Zahnmedizinstudium ganz abzuschaffen und es als Facharztausbildung zu setzen. Und der ganze Technik Kram gehrt einfach in den Mll. 
Was ntzt es mir, wenn ich weiss wie man eine Krone herstellt, wenn ich nicht mal praktisch weiss, wie ich eine strkere Blutung stillen soll? Oder diese paar Leitungsansthesien die ich im Laufe der Klinik gesetzt hab ( 7-8 ?), ich glaub kaum, dass ich das jetzt gut kann....aber Kronen aufwachsen und Prothesen herstellen, ja, das kann ich schon ziemlich gut   :Hh?:

----------


## Smibo

Beschrnkt ist der, der denkt, Zahnmedizin htte nur was mit Zhnen zu tun. Lustigerweise gibts auch zahnlose Patienten, die zum Zahnarzt gehen ...

----------


## ZMEDI

Mensch.. ich bin ja nach nem kliniktag schon ziemlich platt, aber wenn ich das lese, dann werde ich auch noch depressiv!

ALSO: ich schlage ein Themawechsel vor!

Z.B. zur Abwechslung: was finde ich gut am ZM-Studium?

- da wre z.B.: wir arbeiten im Studium ziemlich viel praktisch.... ich wrds doch sogar patientennah nennen! Ist das nicht mal was positives?! Fragt doch mal bei den Humanis...


FRUSTFORUM-Ende!

----LG----    (und jetzt genug gejammert!)

----------


## sir kent

@ smibo

...ach, zahnlose Patienten gibts auch?

----------


## Jasaa

> Mensch.. ich bin ja nach nem kliniktag schon ziemlich platt, aber wenn ich das lese, dann werde ich auch noch depressiv!
> 
> ALSO: ich schlage ein Themawechsel vor!
> 
> Z.B. zur Abwechslung: was finde ich gut am ZM-Studium?
> 
> - da wre z.B.: wir arbeiten im Studium ziemlich viel praktisch.... ich wrds doch sogar patientennah nennen! Ist das nicht mal was positives?! Fragt doch mal bei den Humanis...
> 
> 
> ...


  :bhh:  
gut so, ich bin doch erst im 1. und nachdem ich das gelesen habe, ui ui ui....

 :Oh nee...:

----------


## Maynard

> Mensch.. ich bin ja nach nem kliniktag schon ziemlich platt, aber wenn ich das lese, dann werde ich auch noch depressiv!
> 
> ALSO: ich schlage ein Themawechsel vor!
> 
> Z.B. zur Abwechslung: was finde ich gut am ZM-Studium?
> 
> - da wre z.B.: wir arbeiten im Studium ziemlich viel praktisch.... ich wrds doch sogar patientennah nennen! Ist das nicht mal was positives?! Fragt doch mal bei den Humanis...
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist: Das war auch schon der einzige u.U. positive Aspekt am ZM Studium! Das Thema "was finde ich gut am ZM-Studium?" hat sich damit quasi erledigt!

----------


## zamedi

Ich kann euch gut verstehen. Habe selber bis zum Physikum Zahnmedizin studiert und bin jetzt in diesem Semester zu Humanmedizin gewechselt. Ich habe whrend des ZM- Studiums aber auch schon einmal die Uni gewechselt und das hatte schon etws gebracht. Es gibt meiner Erfahrung nach also schon Unterschiede in der Grundstimmung in der Zahnklinik und mit den Assisteneten zwischen den einzelnen Unis. Trotzdem bin ich jetzt nochmal umgestiegen. Das wirft mich zwar erst mal ein bisschen zurck, aber ich bin trotzdem froh, gerade, wenn ich hier so die Beitrge lese. Da erkenne ich schon einiges wieder, was ich auch selber schon gedacht habe...

LG

zamedi

----------


## Fraggle

> Logischer wre es das Zahnmedizinstudium ganz abzuschaffen und es als Facharztausbildung zu setzen. Und der ganze Technik Kram gehrt einfach in den Mll.


das wre zwar logisch, aber dann gibts auch nicht mehr so viel kohle.
es hat eben auch finanz. vorteile, wenn man so einen sonderstatus hat...
(mir sind noch keine demonstrierenden zahnrzte aufgefallen...)

fraggle

----------


## Smibo

Man muss aber auch schon zugeben, dass der Zahnarztberuf

1. Spa macht
2. mehr Geld bringt 
3. ruhiger abluft als der Medizinerberuf und keine schlaflosen Bereitschaftsdienste bietet (es sei denn man ist in einer finanziellen Krise oder so)

ausserdem kann man schon nach 2 Jahren Assistenzzeit selber seine Praxis grnden und selbstndig werden. (Theoretisch schon mglich im Alter von 26-28)

Nach dem Hllentrip des Studiums kann man dann endlich entspannen

----------


## Knockout_Mouse

wollte jetzt noch auf-teufel-komm-raus irgendwas zu dem thema posten und stelle leider fest: bin viel zu mde dafr und werde das post morgen nachholen - auf jeden fall sympathisiere ich mit dem ur-poster! 

 :schnarch...:  
MOUSE

__________________________________________________  _______________
"Take two a day and call me in the morning!"

----------


## flopipop

> Oder diese paar Leitungsansthesien die ich im Laufe der Klinik gesetzt hab ( 7-8 ?), ich glaub kaum, dass ich das jetzt gut kann


hh? hast du in der ganzen klinik nur 7-8 fllungen  am unterkiefer gemacht?

----------


## Smibo

N, aber bei uns drfen wir keine Leitungen setzen ausser in der Chirurgie oder im Examenssemester in der Kons. Totaler Schwachsinn.
Jetzt in Kons hab ich irgendwie nur sehr schmerzresistente Patienten, die keine Ansthesie wollen, oder halt Endo Zhne.

----------


## Knockout_Mouse

Hui, hab mir jetzt mal die Postings aufmerksam durchgelesen und muss mir unglubig die augen reiben! 
Dieser Thread hat nach (spt.) dem 10. Posting geschlossen gehrt. Ein "Flamewar" zu entfachen aufgrund von Wortklauberei, Unverstndnis, mangelnder Erfahrung, Vorurteilen und der anonymen "Sicherheit" im I-net ist peinlich genug - sich daran zu beteiligen (das zhlt auch fr mich) ein kleines Armutszeugnis. 
Das Exklusivrecht fr ein stressiges Leben haben die Zahnis nicht gepachtet, aber auf schwierige Emotionslagen und Ansichten einzelner mit Polemik zu reagieren ist schlicht ignorant. Ein bisschen mehr gegenseitige Achtung wrde uns allen gut tun, statt Kindergarten-Klischees zum besten zu geben.
Genug der Predigt - es geht mir schon viel besser...

Gre (auch an die Humanis - teile schlielich mit einer das Bett) und
habt euch lieb oder schmt euch wenigstens ein bisschen,

MOUSE

----------


## Rina85

hallo,

ich bin zwar weder zahni noch humani aber ich muss einfach mal was dazu sagen. ihr zahnis habt es euch doch bestimmt gut berlegt ob ihr dieses studium und auch den spteren beruf durchziehen wollt.....deswegen muss man sich doch schon von vorn herein im klaren sein, dass es auch leute gibt die es halt nich so mit der hygiene haben! und gerade als zahnarzt wird man mit solchen leuten konfrontiert, da ja der kontakt zum patienten doch sehr "nah" ist.
ich denke sowas sollte man sich vorher berlegen und dann nachher nich rummeckern, dass ja alles so ekelig ist...
es gibt halt nich nur leute mit super perfekten zhnen, dazu sind zahnrzte eben da, um den patienten bei zahnproblemen etc. zu helfen.

----------


## Sidewinder

Das Problem ist halt nur - und das kann ich schon verstehen, denn da geht es uns Humandmedizinern nicht anders - da Vorstellung und Realitt manchmal meilenweit auseinanderklaffen.
Man kann sich das mit dem Studium noch so gut berlegen und man kann sich noch so gut versuchen vorzustellen, was da manchmal auf einen zukommt, aber wenn man dann in der Situation ist, dann ist es manchmal doch etwas ganz anderes.
Ich finde es auch nicht verwerflich, wenn man die Dinge einfach mal beim Namen nennt. Man kann das natrlich nicht direkt vor dem Patienten machen, aber hier im Forum ist doch alles weitestgehend anonym, es sagt ja auch niemand, Herr Soundso aus Soundso ist versifft, sondern es geht eben ganz allgemein darum, da es einfach frustrierend ist, mit bestimmten Patienten zu arbeiten. Keine Frage, das gehrt zum Beruf dazu und man mu sich damit arrangieren, aber ich denke schon, da man auch mal etwas Dampf ablassen darf.
Ich habe jetzt ja auch noch nicht die tiefergehende Praxiserfahrung, aber wenn ich manchmal so Patienten sehe, die haben 80 Kilo bergewicht, trinken jeden Tag ihre 8-10 Bier, essen dreimal tglich warm und fettig, haben Diabetes mellitus, Hypertonie, KHK mit Angina pectoris, eine beginnende Leberzirrhose, chronische Pankreatitis und eine COPD, weil sie sich jeden Tag zwei Pckchen Zigaretten reinziehen, und wundern sich dann, warum sie "KRANK" sind, da bleibt mir auch die Spucke weg. Aber da kann man dann ranreden was man will, die nehmen weder ab, noch trinken sie weniger, noch rauchen sie weniger und ihre Medikamente nehmen sie auch nicht.
Da knnte man dann schon wahnsinnig werden.
Und hnlich ist es da wohl in der Zahnmedizin auch, es gibt allerlei frustrierende Situationen, angefangen von Patienten, die eben total versifft sind, bis hin zu Leuten, die einfach wegbleiben und einem ein ganzes Semester kosten.
Klar kann man nicht dauernd drber jammern, aber ich denke schon, da man sich einfach mal ein bichen Luft machen darf. Es ist ja jetzt nicht so, da ein bestimmter Patient hier angegeriffen und fertiggemacht wird.
Auf manche Sachen bereitet einen die reine berlegung halt nicht vor.
Ich wrde auch nichts anderes als Medizin machen wollen, aber solche Situationen kenne ich trotzdem.
Naja, an den Threadsteller / die Threadstellerin und Smibo gerichtet: ihr habts ja bald, dann ist das Studium rum und danach wirds dann ja hoffentlich besser weitergehen!

----------


## Smibo

> hallo,
> 
> ich bin zwar weder zahni noch humani aber ich muss einfach mal was dazu sagen. ihr zahnis habt es euch doch bestimmt gut berlegt ob ihr dieses studium und auch den spteren beruf durchziehen wollt.....deswegen muss man sich doch schon von vorn herein im klaren sein, dass es auch leute gibt die es halt nich so mit der hygiene haben! und gerade als zahnarzt wird man mit solchen leuten konfrontiert, da ja der kontakt zum patienten doch sehr "nah" ist.
> ich denke sowas sollte man sich vorher berlegen und dann nachher nich rummeckern, dass ja alles so ekelig ist...
> es gibt halt nich nur leute mit super perfekten zhnen, dazu sind zahnrzte eben da, um den patienten bei zahnproblemen etc. zu helfen.


Danke fr den Beitrag, aber das ist nicht der Sinn des Themas...

----------


## Smibo

> Das Problem ist halt nur - und das kann ich schon verstehen, denn da geht es uns Humandmedizinern nicht anders - da Vorstellung und Realitt manchmal meilenweit auseinanderklaffen.
> Man kann sich das mit dem Studium noch so gut berlegen und man kann sich noch so gut versuchen vorzustellen, was da manchmal auf einen zukommt, aber wenn man dann in der Situation ist, dann ist es manchmal doch etwas ganz anderes.
> Ich finde es auch nicht verwerflich, wenn man die Dinge einfach mal beim Namen nennt. Man kann das natrlich nicht direkt vor dem Patienten machen, aber hier im Forum ist doch alles weitestgehend anonym, es sagt ja auch niemand, Herr Soundso aus Soundso ist versifft, sondern es geht eben ganz allgemein darum, da es einfach frustrierend ist, mit bestimmten Patienten zu arbeiten. Keine Frage, das gehrt zum Beruf dazu und man mu sich damit arrangieren, aber ich denke schon, da man auch mal etwas Dampf ablassen darf.
> Ich habe jetzt ja auch noch nicht die tiefergehende Praxiserfahrung, aber wenn ich manchmal so Patienten sehe, die haben 80 Kilo bergewicht, trinken jeden Tag ihre 8-10 Bier, essen dreimal tglich warm und fettig, haben Diabetes mellitus, Hypertonie, KHK mit Angina pectoris, eine beginnende Leberzirrhose, chronische Pankreatitis und eine COPD, weil sie sich jeden Tag zwei Pckchen Zigaretten reinziehen, und wundern sich dann, warum sie "KRANK" sind, da bleibt mir auch die Spucke weg. Aber da kann man dann ranreden was man will, die nehmen weder ab, noch trinken sie weniger, noch rauchen sie weniger und ihre Medikamente nehmen sie auch nicht.
> Da knnte man dann schon wahnsinnig werden.
> Und hnlich ist es da wohl in der Zahnmedizin auch, es gibt allerlei frustrierende Situationen, angefangen von Patienten, die eben total versifft sind, bis hin zu Leuten, die einfach wegbleiben und einem ein ganzes Semester kosten.
> Klar kann man nicht dauernd drber jammern, aber ich denke schon, da man sich einfach mal ein bichen Luft machen darf. Es ist ja jetzt nicht so, da ein bestimmter Patient hier angegeriffen und fertiggemacht wird.
> Auf manche Sachen bereitet einen die reine berlegung halt nicht vor.
> Ich wrde auch nichts anderes als Medizin machen wollen, aber solche Situationen kenne ich trotzdem.
> Naja, an den Threadsteller / die Threadstellerin und Smibo gerichtet: ihr habts ja bald, dann ist das Studium rum und danach wirds dann ja hoffentlich besser weitergehen!


  :Top:

----------


## Goldie

> hallo,
> 
> ich bin zwar weder zahni noch humani aber ich muss einfach mal was dazu sagen. ihr zahnis habt es euch doch bestimmt gut berlegt ob ihr dieses studium und auch den spteren beruf durchziehen wollt.....deswegen muss man sich doch schon von vorn herein im klaren sein, dass es auch leute gibt die es halt nich so mit der hygiene haben! und gerade als zahnarzt wird man mit solchen leuten konfrontiert, da ja der kontakt zum patienten doch sehr "nah" ist.
> ich denke sowas sollte man sich vorher berlegen und dann nachher nich rummeckern, dass ja alles so ekelig ist...
> es gibt halt nich nur leute mit super perfekten zhnen, dazu sind zahnrzte eben da, um den patienten bei zahnproblemen etc. zu helfen.


du verstehst es doch berhaupt nicht. sinnlosesester beitrag des threads,....

----------


## aennchen711

Also,
Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass man sich vor manchen Patienten ekelt-ich meine das ist doch auch nicht verwerflich......man kanns ja auch erstmal verstecken vorm Patienten  :peng:   ::-oopss:   :Woow:  
Ich studier zwar noch kein Zahnmedizin-hoffe aber, dass es zum SS06 klappt*hoff*  :Grinnnss!:  
Ich habe aber ein Jahr im Altenheim neben der Schule gejobbt und da ist auch vieles nicht angenehm.im Gegenteil-aber trotzdem hab ich viel gelernt und mir tats echt gut zu wissen, dass ich manchen Menschen dort nur mit Kleinigkeiten eine Freude gemacht habe!
Ich kann jetzt natrlich noch nicht wissen wie das Studium ist-hab nur ein Praktikum und nen Uni Tag mitgemacht-und hoffe halt ich konnt mir eine einigermaen realistische Vorstellung davon machen........was mir nur angst macht, dass das ganze ja ziemlich teuer wird....hab auf einer Uni Seite nur gelesen-von wegen 2000 Euro fr Instrumente in einem Semester..mmhhh...
Wie war das bei euch so?
Ach ja und ne Bekannte von-ist Zahni in Giesen-musste letztes Mal ne Vagina prparieren....ui ui stell ich mir auch extrem vor....  :was ist das...?:  
Also liebe Gre

----------

